# working remotely for US company while living in Canada?



## expatincanada21 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am a US citizen living as a temporary resident (visitor visa for 6 months) in Quebec. I am married to a Canadian citizen and have already applied for Permanent Residency. 

As a temporary resident, I am not supposed to work but I assume that means I cannot work for a CANADIAN company. 

Can I take a contract job with a US based company while living here? It would be working online and I would be paid by the US company into my US bank account. (btw, I already know that I would have to pay taxes in the US and possibly in Canada).

Has anyone here done that or know about this sort of thing?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You are not permitted by law to work for any foreign company while residing temporarily in Canada. If you do and are uncovered you could very well endanger your permanent admittance to the country.


----------



## expatincanada21 (Jun 6, 2012)

OK, thanks for the reply


----------



## Konabear (Apr 5, 2015)

Any idea where I could get more information concerning this issue? Or even a written verification of those facts?

Thank you


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you have a work permit? No -> not allowed to work
You are a visitor, and as a visitor, you are not allowed to work. You are not yet a permanent resident. You don't have a social insurance number that allows you to work, you don't have a temporary work permit that allows you to work.

Extend your stay in Canada as a visitor


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

It's real simple. You cannot work period. If you do and you are caught, it will result in your PR application being refused. Most likely, PERMANENTLY.

If you need the money, then go back to the USA while your PR application is in process and work there until you get your visa.


----------



## Konabear (Apr 5, 2015)

*History*

Resident now😊


----------

